# chatProgramm in java



## CrossOver (13. Feb 2008)

hallo allerseits,

ich hätte eine frage bezüglich eines chatProgramms in java!
meine vorstellung:
eingabe durch ein TextField,
ausgabe durch ein TextArea,
würde mich freuen, wenn es ohne server geht, da wir nur 2 leute sind, die das programm am ende benutzen!!
kann man die nachrichten vllt direkt zur IP vom anderen schicken??
freue mich über jede hilfe!!!


----------



## CyD (13. Feb 2008)

CrossOver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man die nachrichten vllt direkt zur IP vom anderen schicken??



ähh... Ja. :bahnhof: 



Spass beiseite... Schau einfach mal im FAQ rein.
Wenn du im FAQ nichts findest kannst du auch die Suche benutzten. 

Schau dir besonders die Klassen das java.net-Packages der 
Java API an.

Suns SocketTutorial ist auch ziemlich hilfreich.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

gruss 
CyD


----------



## kowa (14. Feb 2008)

Hier gibt es auch ein gutes Tutorial für ein einfaches Chat-Programm, hat mir persöhnlich sehr viel gebracht:

java chat

Ist da zwar als Applet programmiert, aber man kann das ganz leicht in eine Anwendung umprogrammieren.
Der Server wird auf einem der Rechner gestartet und man kann dann im LAN ganz leicht über die Client-Programme miteinander chatten. Über Internet wird sicher schwieriger wegen Router und co.


----------



## CrossOver (15. Feb 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Hat mir viel geholfen!!

Gruß CrossOver


----------



## JetJava (16. Feb 2008)

wenn ihr beiden ein Netzw3rk ahbt und ihr über die IP schicken qollt könnt ihr euch auch
Nachrichten als popup  zukommen lassen, einfach das in die Konsole (cmd) eingeben:

```
net send ipadresse deine Nachricht
```

viel spaß ^^


----------



## JetJava (17. Feb 2008)

ich ahbe mal eine Frage zu diesem Chat-Tutorial, ich habe mir das auch mal gebaut und kann unter 2 verschiedenen Browsern kommunizieren, wie kann ich aber witklich mit jemandem der nicht iom Netzwerk bei mir zu Hause ist chatten? und wenn im Netwerk - wie? ich müsste dann also dem das applet und die applet-klasse auf den PC schmeißen und die html-Datei starten?


----------

